# Cinnamon roll internal temp



## bbqbubba (Aug 24, 2021)

One more question. The internal temp of a cinnamon roll. What is the usual consensus for being done. I saw 200 degrees F, but that was to done for me. Like a soft / gooey center (not raw). So do most bakers by feel, looks, experience, time and just knowing your oven? Or do people even measure internal temps?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

188 to 190 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## bbqbubba (Aug 24, 2021)

Thank you Brian.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Incidentally, Cinnabon are only baked to 165. To me they taste like raw dough. For them, the holding time is increased.

For those who don't know what that is:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnabon


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

I pull mine 175 to 180. They are baked in individual cups, and I find the typical 200 = too done.


----------

